# Just got on the SVS train....a little late I know.



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Just got home a couple hours ago with my first quality sub. An SVS 20-39PCi. Got it used in perfect condition for half its' new retail from audiogon.

Haven't done anything other than watch 10 minutes of some scenes in Ice Age 2 that I have saved on my DVR that I know have good low tones....all I can say is thank goodness I did!!!
I can't imagine what the top of the line SVS subs are like as this guy is a beast and is one of there more budget sub set-ups.

It is in my 3,000 cubic foot living room with vaulted ceilings. It immediately knocked a clock off the rear wall.(it is in a rear corner)

I will put it through some real testing tomorrow 
...I didn't get a manual so I'm still trying to figure out the 'phase' control and where it should be. My last sub was normal or 180, but this is controllable and the previous owner had it set to about 60.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Matt... I'm sure you will be extremely happy... :T


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie, HT is finally coming together. I wish I could afford a 1080P projector but that will come within a year.(as soon as they take another $500+ dip in price)
p.s. thanks for the move, didn't even see this forum.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> I didn't get a manual so I'm still trying to figure out the 'phase' control and where it should be.


I recall reading somewhere (on the SVS home site?) that one way to setup the phase control is to have it match the sub phase to one of your L/R mains. So if you crossover at 80 Hz then have a 80 Hz sinewave going and with monitoring via a SPL meter adjust the sub phase to get a proper "add" of the sub's output with the choosen main. If I recall correctly this type of setup is one of the Avia test disc steps. I'm sure Ron or Ed will correct me if I am wrong. :sweat:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Just called SVS and this has an 'ISD' driver that is now almost 4 years old.
...Should I buy the $129 NSD driver? Worth it?


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I would say hang out with the ISD driver for a while and enjoy it. Then if you start thinking you want the new driver get it. But, from what I've read the ISD is still an excellent driver.

In fact I think the $129 would be better spent at this time on a used BFD (I think I got my 1124p for $70 used) and sound card (I think I got my creative usb sound card at their ebay store for $35) equalize the sub using REW.

BTW, I have the 25-31 PC+ and love it. And, equalizing it was one of the best things I did for my HT.


Mitch


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

BFD?


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

BFD - Behringer Feedback Destroyer - look here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfdguide/


----------

